# Gehl Round Baler 2480



## AWALL (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,
My husband and I are new here.
We just bought a practically new Gehl Round Baler model 2480. I understand that these are not made by Gehl anymore. Does anyone have experience with this baler?
Are the parts interchangeable with another brand?
Any advice you can offer is appreciated.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I did not know someone else built Gehls...can someone fill me in...Thanks.


----------



## widdifld (Nov 4, 2010)

Gehl just decided in 2006 to stop making all their farm Hay equipment due to decreasing a Market. They are still in business with construction equipment (skid steers, zoom booms...) and *are still suppling parts for all their Hay equipment *Balers, Mowers,...) thru their dealers. Aftermarket regular consumable parts are also available. I purchased my first Gehl pieces in 1989 and have replaced my 4x5 JD Round Baler last December 2010 with a great Condition and Price Gehl 2480. I bale dry Hay for myself (Horses) and as cash crop from 90 acres here in North Western Ontario (North of MN). After this 2011 harvest now, I can say this 2480 beats the JD hands down and is agreat improvement even over the older Gehl TDC Bales especially with the Variable Open Throat. Don't wory about parts for a long while.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

I have 2006 Gehl 2580 Round Baler which is the same size as the 2480 pretty much the same baler except for staggered belts and wide pick up and auto tie. Makes a more dense bale and slightly more capacity than the New Holland belt type baler we traded for although probably not as operator friendly as the NH. Have had no problems at all.


----------



## Mamabear (Jul 12, 2017)

Our farm has a Gehl 2480 baler. We are currently haveing trouble tieing twine in automatic. What could be causing this trouble it has worked fine up til last week. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------

